# Georgia Corrections Officer Faces Murder Charges



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wsbtv.com*

A Fulton County Corrections Officer is accused of shooting and killing a 21-year old man. 
Atlanta Police say Fulton County Corrections Officer Keawanna Perdue-Henderson was off-duty when she shot Isaac Jolly, Saturday night (10/28). 
As of Sunday night, Perdue-Henderson was still behind bars at the jail where she works, charged with murder and aggravated assault. 
Perdue-Henderson says the gun went off by accident, during a argument with the victim. One witness, who did not want to be identified, has a hard time believing that. 
She says a group of four women waited for the victim, for an hour and a half, at the apartment complex in the 2500 block of Hollywood Court, in Northwest Atlanta. She says she heard the women cursing and saying things like, "We gonna whip his behind." 
She went on to tell Channel 2 Action News, that when Isaac Jolly pulled up, the suspect walked over to him and shot the man in the chest. She says that's when she called 911. 
Detectives are still investigating the case.


----------

